# A graphic adventure, The Longest Journey



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 14, 2009)

The other day I was a bit bored with the PC games I had so I loaded up my Steam account and checked out their store. I noticed an older graphic adventure called the Longest Journey by Funcom and I also noticed it had a score or rating of 91, one of the highest rated at the Steam store. 

So I downloaded the demo and played it to see if I wanted to buy it, the demo was ok but not that great and I actually never did complete it. However I decided to take a chance on the real thing and I am so glad I did! What a tremendous story this game has! 

The Player Character is a female that goes by the name of April Ryan and its up to her to restore the balance between magic and science in the world. I won't say any more then that other then it is with out a doubt one of the best games I have played in a long long time and you do not need a cutting edge PC to play it.

There is also a sequel to it on Steam called The Longest Journey - Dreamfall and I have downloaded it now as well, though I am still working my way through the first one. 

Anyway if anyone wants to check it out here is a link...

The Longest Journey - Official Site

Oh and if you already have a Steam account its a very cheap and easy download.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 15, 2009)

I originally played "The Longest Journey" in 1999 when it was first released.

It remains one of my favourite games. Some people might find the dialogue tends to go on a bit at times, but it is a very good story and the fates of Stark and Arcadia really draws you in.

Dreamfall also has a good story, but the puzzles were simplified and the combat mechanics are dreadful (Should never have been put in there in the firstplace)

Hopefully Ragnar will finish the trilogy with Dreamfall Chapters.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I just noticed that today when I decided to start Dreamfall and see what it was like, now I wish I had never bothered to download it. It seems like it is nothing like the original and the combat elements are just completely out of place in a game like this, not to mention that movement of you character in game is clunky and I found it really difficult to navigate around.

So far the only part I in The Longest Journey that I am a bit pissed off at is the part with the books at the enclave. It seems like I can not get the guy to let me read the books I need to read and the game will not advance. According to a walkthrough I looked at, it states that I have to ask several times about the same books and it seems like I have done that so now I am at a loss to continue.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 18, 2009)

I played both games and totally love it. Is one of my favorite series, I'm looking forward to Dreamfall Chapters to see explanations for how things end in Dreamfall since it was such a cliffhanger for the characters.


----------



## Dagny (Feb 19, 2009)

Dreamfall is an excellent, excellent game. I'm not a gamer, computer games tend to annoy me, shooter games annoy me even more.  I was addicted to Longest Journey - it was smart, funny, a little scary at parts, damn long, and really satisfying. 

i wasted a few weeks on Longest Journey II, which was more interactive fiction than game, and now i just wanna go back and play the original. i hope it runs on XP!


----------



## Cayal (Feb 19, 2009)

Always wanted to play 'The Longest Journey'. Never got a chance.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 28, 2009)

I finished the Longest Journey today and I have to say it rates right up there with the best of the best when it comes to graphic adventures. It really has a great story about how the world was split into two worlds, one where magic exists, and one where the world is ruled by science. The story is about how the balance between the two worlds is becoming unbalanced and the PC April Ryan has to set things right.

Some of the dialogue was a bit long winded but all of it added to the depth to the story and I even found the ending to be quite satisfying.

So I started on Dreamfall the sequel to it today, and after I got the character movement figured out I am now having some fun with it as well, though the original game is better you can tell that straight off.

I also read somewhere that the government of Norway has given or is in the process of bestowing some grant or arts award, to Ragnar Tornquist the creative person behind this journey, so that the final episode of this story can be completed. I find that to be sort of wierd that a government would do that but at the same time this story really does warrant that kind of action, its that good.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 28, 2009)

RagnarTornquist.com » Dream a little dream(fall) for me

Ragnar's very recent comments about the continuation of Dreamfall and the possibility of a Longest Journey 2.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 2, 2009)

Dagny said:


> i hope it runs on XP!



I play it in XP, so I don't think you will have a problem. It runs fine.



			
				Rahl Windsong said:
			
		

> So I started on Dreamfall the sequel to it today, and after I got the character movement figured out I am now having some fun with it as well, though the original game is better you can tell that straight off.



Is very different but as its predecessor it have a great story so you probably will have fun with it.

Well, for Ragnar's comment we will have to continue waiting but is definitely interesting his comment about the Longest Journey 2. It should be fun. Also love when he mention that Dreamfall Chapters will pick up right where the last one ended. That's just awesome news.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 3, 2009)

Dreamfall has way to many parts in it where you just have to sit and watch the action so it feels more like an interactive movie then it does a game. Its fun though and I am about 1/2 way through now.


----------



## Saeltari (May 10, 2009)

I looked at this thread because I have been seriously eyeing the longest journey on Steam also for quite a bit. I even added it to my cart as it looked really interesting but hadn't bought it because it is not normally the type of game I go for. I may just have to break down and add it to my steam account, I saw they have a bundle deal for both also.

Hmmm... You guys and gals, think it's definitely worth it huh?


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 26, 2009)

Saeltari said:


> I looked at this thread because I have been seriously eyeing the longest journey on Steam also for quite a bit. I even added it to my cart as it looked really interesting but hadn't bought it because it is not normally the type of game I go for. I may just have to break down and add it to my steam account, I saw they have a bundle deal for both also.
> 
> Hmmm... You guys and gals, think it's definitely worth it huh?


 
Yes I played through the original twice, the only thing I can say that might be wrong with it is that sometimes conversations seem to go on forever. However the story is interesting enough, at least for me, that I never noticed that until the 2nd play through.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

Saeltari said:


> I looked at this thread because I have been seriously eyeing the longest journey on Steam also for quite a bit. I even added it to my cart as it looked really interesting but hadn't bought it because it is not normally the type of game I go for. I may just have to break down and add it to my steam account, I saw they have a bundle deal for both also.
> 
> Hmmm... You guys and gals, think it's definitely worth it huh?



I think is worth it is you love great stories, I think the best value of the series is the story telling and the characters. Also I suppose it will depend of what type of game you usually go for. I see it like an amazing adventure, so if you like that I don't think you will be dissapointed. I don't know if there are demos out there, but it doesn't hurt to check out and try to play one an see is you like it.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Dec 10, 2009)

The longest journey 1 is one the most beautiful adventure games I ever played. But what the heck is the deal with the longest journey 2? Started out nice enaugh and I have to say, VERY dissapointing all in all. You can actually feel towards the end of the game that the guy who wrote the story just got bored with it (or maybe he got a midlife crisis or something) and wanted to finish it as fast as possible. So please, if you enjoyed the story in nr. 1, don`t ever touch nr.2, it would most likely send you into a depression!!!!


----------

